# First kill of the year



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

No deer opening weekend. My son took this hog from a tree stand in Milam County. Behind the ear and out the neck, 100lbs even.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

nice chootin


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice hog! Bow hunting is always fun!!


----------

